
What it’s like managing 10 million users as a solo developer - svenvdz
https://medium.com/playstudio/what-its-like-managing-10-million-users-as-a-solo-developer-6f55ba9e8f14
======
svenvdz
Hi HN!

Wrote a blog post about my story managing 10 million users as a solo
developer, hope you like it!

